# Threw away sooo many bottles



## Newtothiss (Sep 11, 2022)

They were not anything super special or rare, but today I loaded 30+ bottles from the 1910's-1930's into a dump bound trailer. 

They were not embossed, but were 16oz+ and various browns and greens (I keep weird/rare colors)..

Just didn't have room for em'.
I've tossed so many bottles in the process of moving,  it sucks..

I just needed to bitch lol.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm in the process of doing the same thing, not using a truck but 5 of these this weekend.


----------



## Roy (Sep 12, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> They were not anything super special or rare, but today I loaded 30+ bottles from the 1910's-1930's into a dump bound trailer.
> 
> They were not embossed, but were 16oz+ and various browns and greens (I keep weird/rare colors)..
> 
> ...


I've been doing the same thing. 
A lot more selective of what comes home too.
Roy


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 13, 2022)

Roy said:


> I've been doing the same thing.
> A lot more selective of what comes home too.
> Roy


This is my third year of digging, probably like everyone else was keeping everything I found. Took three home the other day and after cleaning, kept one.


----------



## UnderMiner (Sep 13, 2022)

Just remember that future people will dig the landfills one day and find the bottles again. I would have fun with this and write a few messages on some scraps of paper and seal them in the bottles. Write something to give the future people something to think about, like say you're trapped on your roof during a flood and longing for rescue, the message in the bottle being your last hope.


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 13, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Just remember that future people will dig the landfills one day and find the bottles again. I would have fun with this and write a few messages on some scraps of paper and seal them in the bottles. Write something to give the future people something to think about, like say you're trapped on your roof during a flood and longing for rescue, the message in the bottle being


I'd rather just drink more, and use em' for target practice lol.

But, due to the ever increasing price of everything, I may have to settle for messages and whatnot..


----------



## DavidW (Sep 13, 2022)

Have you tried giving them away to:  

1) People putting on yard sales

2) Flea market dealers

3) Thrift stores

or,  4) Placing by the curb with a "FREE" sign (include the words "Antique bottles" on the sign)

Even a very common bottle that is close to 100 years old might be the "bait" that piques the interest of a new collector.     Just my opinion.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 13, 2022)

DavidW said:


> Have you tried giving them away to:
> 
> 1) People putting on yard sales
> 
> ...


I just leave them out there now. Down sized to a condo.


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 13, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Just remember that future people will dig the landfills one day and find the bottles again. I would have fun with this and write a few messages on some scraps of paper and seal them in the bottles. Write something to give the future people something to think about, like say you're trapped on your roof during a flood and longing for rescue, the message in the bottle being your last hope.


I like that Idea of notes in the bottle That  is something I would do. I can't imagine people in a 100 years from now all gathering around in aw of their 2022 Natural Ice beer bottle they just dug and 'look its got a partial label you can almost read it ' lol


----------



## UnderMiner (Sep 13, 2022)

eddeeeddee said:


> I like that Idea of notes in the bottle That  is something I would do. I can't imagine people in a 100 years from now all gathering around in aw of their 2022 Natural Ice beer bottle they just dug and 'look its got a partial label you can almost read it ' lol


To be honest I'm sometimes in awe of bottles from as recent as the 1980's and 90's so people in the 2040's may find bottles from the 2020's and appreciate them. But a person in the year 2120 finding a bottle from 2022 will have historical perspective we curently don't have. They will probably look at it and say, "wow, a bottle from before the rise of Emperor Plexalmox, before the Venaldian invasions of 2035, those people were so lucky to be alive back then back when Earth was still ruled by humans."


----------



## Len (Sep 13, 2022)

Underminer et al,

I like the sentiment. However, I wonder if the majority of people will be capable of reading in say, 200 years. They'll probably babble something like "Look, a glass bottle with strange marks on the paper inside. Dam, I left my scanner home. However, I saw one like it in the museum. That bottle is from the time about when they stopped teaching cursive in schools and Empress M. T. Greene made everyone eat off her "peach tree dishes."


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 13, 2022)

DavidW said:


> Have you tried giving them away to:
> 
> 1) People putting on yard sales
> 
> ...


Don't even have the time for any that


----------



## Len (Sep 13, 2022)

Hey Newtothiss et al,

I like your numbered option approach. Always good to have choice options. Just look at the cereal aisle. Mmmm cereal--tastes like America!


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 13, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey Newtothiss et al,
> 
> I like your numbered option approach. Always good to have choice options. Just look at the cereal aisle. Mmmm cereal--tastes like America!


I'm a creature of habit.

I eat 1 (2, tops) cereal.

If I had llimitless space and time, I'd keep most everything. I really enjoy some of the stuff I find/dig up.


Life....


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 13, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I'm a creature of habit.
> 
> I eat 1 (2, tops) cereal.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking, suggestions are nice but you need to do what you need to do.
You dug them they're yours.


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 14, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'm thinking, suggestions are nice but you need to do what you need to do.
> You dug them they're yours.


Indeed.

It does bum me out though.
I like least selling the stuff I don't want or have room for..

But I don't even have the time right now...


It's all just so unfortunate


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 14, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Indeed.
> 
> It does bum me out though.
> I like least selling the stuff I don't want or have room for..
> ...


Don't be so down on your self, some how you got in to digging firkin bottles. You'll come up with something else. 
Diggers= toughness


----------



## RoyalRuby (Sep 14, 2022)

I pitched a few box loads of bottles quite a while ago as I tried to focus on Packie style beer bottles, to most here even those are nothing they want. I like to ID them if possible if any label remains, if no label left I find period correct labels for them. These are for my own personal collection so I don't care. If I ever tried to sell them I'd list them as such. It's also the reason I keep most beer/soda bottle slicks. Even the Packie bottles are not that easy to come by it seams lately, even when I find them it's only a few and it keeps the amount of bottles I bring home no where near what I brought home when getting started collecting. Even on my yesterdays dig I brought home stuff I normally wouldn't mainly because I didn't find any of the bottle types I wanted, and only one Owens made soda/mixer bottle that dates during prohibition.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 14, 2022)

RoyalRuby said:


> I pitched a few box loads of bottles quite a while ago as I tried to focus on Packie style beer bottles, to most here even those are nothing they want. I like to ID them if possible if any label remains, if no label left I find period correct labels for them. These are for my own personal collection so I don't care. If I ever tried to sell them I'd list them as such. It's also the reason I keep most beer/soda bottle slicks. Even the Packie bottles are not that easy to come by it seams lately, even when I find them it's only a few and it keeps the amount of bottles I bring home no where near what I brought home when getting started collecting. Even on my yesterdays dig I brought home stuff I normally wouldn't mainly because I didn't find any of the bottle types I wanted, and only one Owens made soda/mixer bottle that dates during prohibition.


What are Packie style beers?


----------



## RoyalRuby (Sep 15, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> What are Packie style beers?


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 21, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Don't be so down on your self, some how you got in to digging firkin bottles. You'll come up with something else.
> Diggers= toughness


I got into it on accident..
But I'm glad I did!

Between metal detecting, bottle digging and hiking/exploring, I'M A HAPPY CAMPER!!


And YES! We're some tough SOBs! Lol


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 21, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I got into it on accident..
> But I'm glad I did!
> 
> Between metal detecting, bottle digging and hiking/exploring, I'M A HAPPY CAMPER!!
> ...


GIDDY UP!!!!


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 21, 2022)

RoyalRuby said:


> I pitched a few box loads of bottles quite a while ago as I tried to focus on Packie style beer bottles, to most here even those are nothing they want. I like to ID them if possible if any label remains, if no label left I find period correct labels for them. These are for my own personal collection so I don't care. If I ever tried to sell them I'd list them as such. It's also the reason I keep most beer/soda bottle slicks. Even the Packie bottles are not that easy to come by it seams lately, even when I find them it's only a few and it keeps the amount of bottles I bring home no where near what I brought home when getting started collecting. Even on my yesterdays dig I brought home stuff I normally wouldn't mainly because I didn't find any of the bottle types I wanted, and only one Owens made soda/mixer bottle that dates during prohibition.


What is "Packie" style?


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 21, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I got into it on accident..
> But I'm glad I did!
> 
> Between metal detecting, bottle digging and hiking/exploring, I'M A HAPPY CAMPER!!
> ...





Mailman1960 said:


> GIDDY UP!!!!


YEEEEE HAWWWWWW!

(I don't think I've drank enough to talk that way...)


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm off t





Newtothiss said:


> YEEEEE HAWWWWWW!
> 
> (I don't think I've drank enough to talk that way...)


I'm off tomorrow, I'm on my way to drop off some beer bottles to be painted.
It just so happens I have to drop them off at a bar. Remember you don't have to drink to have a good time.
RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 21, 2022)

For a serious "Yeee hawwww", you need some drinks.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 22, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> What is "Packie" style?





RoyalRuby said:


> I pitched a few box loads of bottles quite a while ago as I tried to focus on Packie style beer bottles, to most here even those are nothing they want. I like to ID them if possible if any label remains, if no label left I find period correct labels for them. These are for my own personal collection so I don't care. If I ever tried to sell them I'd list them as such. It's also the reason I keep most beer/soda bottle slicks. Even the Packie bottles are not that easy to come by it seams lately, even when I find them it's only a few and it keeps the amount of bottles I bring home no where near what I brought home when getting started collecting. Even on my yesterdays dig I brought home stuff I normally wouldn't mainly because I didn't find any of the bottle types I wanted, and only one Owens made soda/mixer bottle that dates during prohibition.
> [/
> QUOTE]
> To me it's about being away from B.S. I'm not looking for a particular thing. If I find something I like I bring it home clean it up, keep it or bring it back and pitch in a different area. I'm lucky to have a daughter that likes looking them up and knows she's going to have to deal with
> them.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Sep 22, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> What is "Packie" style?


See post #20 in this thread.


----------

